# Two models from this weekend (Laguna Beach Mansion inside -->)



## Restomage (Oct 20, 2009)

I had the opportunity to shoot two models this weekend. 

I shot one model in a mansion in Laguna Beach and for most of the shots I used a single speedlight with an umbrella and that's it. For the last two wardrobe's my friend stopped by and lent me some gear. For the bikini shot I used a scrim to block the sun, a mainlight shooting through an umbrella, a fill light, and a hair/edge light. 












Full gallery here: Elana pictures by seanphotography - Photobucket

For the other shoot, I shot at a park in Mission Viejo with a first-time model. Again, used a single light and underexposed the ambient. I had a lot of issues shooting since it was 1pm, however my plan of action was to head for some shade and it worked out well! Enjoy: 











More photos: Alica pictures by seanphotography - Photobucket


Check out my bikini shots from last weekend! http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...1250-two-bikini-shoots-last-weekend-nsfw.html


----------



## NiKOnSLR (Oct 20, 2009)

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## alexanderdel (Oct 20, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, beautiful girls! haha


----------



## den9 (Oct 20, 2009)

last picture of the eyes is awesome


----------



## Patrice (Oct 20, 2009)

The pose in the very first picture is not very flattering, it makes her tummy look somewhat fuller than it is, almost like early months of pregnancy.


----------



## [Dillz] (Oct 20, 2009)

Very sexy! Keep it up!


----------



## Restomage (Oct 23, 2009)

Bouquet_Sauvage said:


> Bobbi is America Online/Netscape/CompuServe Men's No. 1 downloaded model, a title she has held for several years and one which she won't be relinquishing any time soon. She is also the Unofficial MySpace queen ( MySpace - Bobbi Billardâ¢ 310-597-4619 - 28 - Female - New York, New York - myspace.com/bobbibillard), with almost 900,000 friends, putting her No. 4 in the world for total friends and popularity.
> 
> Bobbi has been featured in several productions throughout her impressive career, including a feature spot in the Diet Dr.Pepper "Green Baywatch" commercial, which aired during Superbowl XXXV. Bobbi has appeared in Muscular Development magazine cover and features, as well as on the popular Benchwarmer trading cards. Bobbi made a music video appearance in Blues Travelers video, "Girl Inside My Head. Bobbi recently had a part in her first feature film: Fox Searchlight Pictures Phat Girlz starring Mo'Nique. She is also cast in Ckrush Entertainment's upcoming reality film, "Live Mansion: The Movie," where a character has been created specifically for her.
> 
> Bobbi appeared on the TV show WOW Women of Wrestling, playing Summer of the Beach Patrol, and was signed to a developmental contract as a female wrestler for WWE (World Wrestling Entertainment) before an injury shortened her career.




Why is this significant? I'm thinking spam.


----------



## syphlix (Oct 23, 2009)

yea your thread got hijacked... 

and that boobi chick is disgusting


----------

